# Rele o puente H?



## dragondgold (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola, estoy armando un robot que esquiva obstáculos y lo hice con un puente H integradoo más precisamente el L298, pero hay una problema, para hacerlo andar requiere 2.5V más de la alimentación lógica, esto es 7.5V más una caída de tension de entre 3 y 4V solo logro hacerlo andar con 10V esto es 10 pilas (exageradamente mucho). Mi pregunta es sino me convendría usar reles controlo todo el bot por medio de un PIC 16F877, por lo que los relés deberían ser de 5V. Sino habría alguna solución para el puente H como elevar la tensión de 5V a 10 o 12? Alimento todo con pilas recargables de 2800mA.

desde ya gracias


----------



## ralego2003 (Oct 18, 2009)

Que tal dragondgold te recomiendo el puente en H L293D ese lo he utilizado en muchos proyectos y no hay caídas de tensión. Lo he trabajado con motores de 3 volts y sin ningún problema!! Saludos!!

P.D. El L298 regularmente son para motores con mas consumo de voltaje y amperaje!!


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 18, 2009)

que motores estas usando?


----------

